
Ask HN: What's new in CS? - YuriNiyazov
So, I got a CS degree back in &#x27;03, and took some master&#x27;s level classes in &#x27;06. What I&#x27;ve been wondering is, have the undergraduate and graduate curriculums changed in the last decade? Is there anything really new that&#x27;s being taught at universities that hasn&#x27;t percolated to the industry yet?<p>A request: let&#x27;s not get into a discussion of Deep Learning, please. I studied Convolutional Neural Nets in my ML class in &#x27;06; they finally made it out of the lab and niche digit recognition applications, but they aren&#x27;t new.
======
sundarurfriend
I don't have a direct answer to contribute, but your title and the post are
potentially asking for different things - university curriculums are mostly
static things with a ton of inertia, and within a decade there's probably
mostly been superficial changes only, like switching the programming language
of choice.

I'm still interested in learning about the few changes that would have
occurred, but the original question, of what's new in the field of CS research
itself, is IMO a much more interesting one.

